# Spicy/hot brine or marinade



## redsoxfaninnyc (Jan 13, 2012)

I keep adding more and hotter peppers (dry, sauce, extract, fresh) and I can never get anything really spicy.   I've even tried ghost peppers.   No matter how spicy I make either marinade for jerky or brine for ham, I can't get the meat to really hold the taste.

Of course it is spicy to some people but it seems like there is only a hint of the spices left when it comes out of the smoker.    Smoke flavor on the other hand comes out very strong.

Any ideas?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2012)

try dusting them when you put them in the smoker or half way through the smoke.


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

I got no clue the ghost chilies should have lit fire. I like hot stuff but them ghost chilies are over the top on heat.

A buddy of mine got some ghost chili powder and put a very small amount in a batch of chili. That chili was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hot.

I have made chili with habaneros before and the chili with ghost powder was way hotter then that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like you tried everthing but Capsaicin Crystals on your jerky...But I can't imagine why you would want that much heat...JJ

http://www.chez-williams.com/Hot Sauce/hothome.htm


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow man your taste buds must be shot. That seems like an awful lot of heat.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 14, 2012)

Try doing an emulsion with a bit of oil and injecting the meat before smoking.  I am wondering if most of the powders you are using are just falling off the meat.   I'm willing to be if you inject and make a sauce that you mop on toward the end you'll find the heat you are looking for.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 14, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow man your taste buds must be shot. That seems like an awful lot of heat.




  Just avoid hot food for a month or two it will restart your taste buds.


----------



## redsoxfaninnyc (May 13, 2012)

I think you're right about the dry spices falling so I tried injecting it.  That worked but still, it is only a hint of the original flavor.   I tried basting the meat a couple of times and that has more impact.   Of course the easiest thing is just to douse the jerky with some hot sauce after it's done.   I found some great sauce that really is hot.......but it really should have  an even stronger warning.    I literally almost killed my father in law with this stuff.   http://www.hotsauceworld.com/maddog357ghp1.html


----------

